# cm9 , exchange email problem



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

i love CM9! but it seems like some problem with the exchange email. Account can be added but can't sync it. app crash. any solution?


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

It took a data, cache, and davlik wipe before exchange would sync for me


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

zanix said:


> It took a data, cache, and davlik wipe before exchange would sync for me


same here!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

It worked staright away for me. Able to sync (push) email, calendar.
Commected to Exch 2010 (not sute exch. versions will matter)
thx


----------



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

i used the acmeinstaller2 to update. but doesn't work.


----------



## lRadioKillerl (Oct 10, 2011)

settings, apps, email - clear data

Worked for me

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

lRadioKillerl said:


> settings, apps, email - clear data Worked for me Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


It works. THanks


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was hoping to see a thread about the stock email app.

I used v8 gapps; Acmeinstaller2 method for upgrade to CM9. I flashed the SystemUI&whatever it was "fix" zip.

Email application was working. But, calendar sync was not working.

I read and found the "gappsfixer" zip and flashed it. Now calendar sync is working.

BUT, now the stock email client will NOT work. It just force closes each time I press it. In settings/apps/email, I don't get the option to clear data or anything--not accessible fields...grayed out basically.

So, any further ideas? Anyone have the Email apk they could send to me? I could try to install over what's there to see if it would fix.

(I use Enhanced Email mostly and it's working....but, just want what should be working to work too)

Thanks!


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> I was hoping to see a thread about the stock email app.
> 
> I used v8 gapps; Acmeinstaller2 method for upgrade to CM9. I flashed the SystemUI&whatever it was "fix" zip.
> 
> ...


Where did you get gappsfixer from? I'm having same problem with google calendar not syncing.


----------



## ralphwiggum1 (Jun 23, 2011)

The email application would not sync for me until I saw a tip on deleting the data for the application. I did this after installing Gapps (I think I used Roque 5.1) and Gapps fix (to fix Calendar).

Delete all email accounts that would be in the Email app (i.e. Exchange and other IMAP/POP email accounts).
Go to Settings -> Apps -> Email and Force Stop and then delete data.
Now add the email accounts back in.
The email account should now sync properly.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

not at a computer right now but do a search in the main cm9 thread and you'll find it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## cpwolf (Jan 19, 2012)

I had similar problems before applying gapps fixer. Now the calendar sync function works, but my Exchange account does not recognize the calendar. The email syncs fine, just no calendar. I think we are running an older version of Exchange (2003? or 2007?) if that matters.

Other than that and known bugs or missing functionality, everything is working great!


----------



## Jc_Major (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone found a fix/work around regarding the exchange calendar issue. I have followed all the steps listed in this thread and i still am unable to see my exchange calendar. When i go to select which calendars to view it says that there are no calendars in my exchange account. All of the information that everyone has provided so far is really great but for some reason i am still having the issue. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thegauntlet (Feb 24, 2012)

Same thing here. After applying the gapps fixer, my Exchange account is syncing correctly but when I open calendar it states that there are no calendars available. Any ideas? I've tried clearing the cache and app data, and removing the email accounts.


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Same problem. Exchange 2010.


----------



## phcahill (Oct 14, 2011)

Same problem to exchange 2010 and Hotmail via activesync.

Using the february 2012 gapps. Tried the fixer, deleting caches, deleting data on the calendar processes. No luck.

Email contact are fine. No calandars displayed for accounts


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

To follow up, I had initially upgraded from CM7 to CM9A2. I took the advice, did a clean wipe and factory reset and reinstalled from scratch, and no dice - still the sync error on the calendar. The gapps fix made the sync error go away, but it still thinks there are no calendars. Battery life seems a bit better after a full install, but it may be too early to tell for sure.


----------



## phcahill (Oct 14, 2011)

Installed nightly from the 4th March. Cleared caches and app data. Calender sync started erroring again. Installed Gapps fixer again and now all good.
My exchange calendars are working for the first time on ics.


----------



## kidcosmic (May 27, 2012)

I'm also having the same issue. Any one fine a solution yet?

I hade it working when i installed fresh CM9 and prior to installing Gaap. Once Gaap was installed i lost calender sync. Tried wiping cache, deleting data, installing Gaap fix. no luck


----------

